# New to inverts and herping/invert hunting.



## Athenas Boy (May 7, 2012)

i just recently got my first tarantula. an A. Versicolor and i love her to death. well im actually pretty sure its a she but not sure im gonna post a pic of her molt when she does. but thats besides the point.

anyways i live in illinois very close to chicago. and im not really sure where i should go to find inverts and other critters. and i also dont know what the term herping means. im sure these questions have been answered in the past but i couldnt find them.

anyways any and all help will be much appreciated.


----------



## VinceG (May 8, 2012)

Hello Athenas Boy and welcome to the boards!

You can find most of the critters on any fields with a lot of vegetations, rocks, etc. You just have open your eyes and spot them. 
The term ''herping'' comes from Herpetology, which is the study of reptiles and amphibians. ''Herping'' is actually looking for reptiles/amphibians in the wild.

Hope this helped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

